# EOS R USB-C charging from MacBook Pro is possible



## ozwineguy (Dec 4, 2018)

I had seen that it was possible to charge the EOS R from a USB-C powerbank (see Amanda Woolsey on YouTube), but hadn't seen anywhere that showed that you could charge the EOS R from a MacBook Pro's USB-C port. Apologies if this is already known, but I didn't see it in any Google searches.

I connected my camera to download photos, then turned it off while still connected and the charging symbol appeared. See

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070090367825920000
I'm pretty happy with this, because it allows me to travel even lighter - no battery charger or other adapter. Shoot during the day, charge overnight, which is a common usage scenario for me.

EDIT: P13 of this says that you shouldn't https://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/EOS-R-PDF-Specifications.pdf , but many of the resources I've seen said you _couldn't_ charge in another way. Having it plugged in via USB-C to a computer, though, is a pretty thing to do, so I wonder what will happen? I'll keep an eye out for problems and report back if I find any.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 5, 2018)

It will charge from any charger that implements the Power Delivery (USB-PD) standard. The warning in the manual is likely because there are a lot of 'fast' and 'quick' chargers that *do not* implement PD, but do allow for a high current draw. And those are the ones featured in the "Burst into fire while charging" headlines.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2018)

It charges from a few sources, that's what has been said. Most of the USB chargers won't work. DPR tested a few sources and indicated that some do work. Most will just not work when you use a usb-a to usb-c adapter cable.

Even if I found a cheap 3rd party charger to work (my fairly expensive ones do not), charging in camera is a risk, even more so with a 3rd party battery. Batteries are prone to overheating and swelling, I haven't seen that with Canon batteries, but I use them with a Canon charger. Batteries could ruin your camera if they fail in that way. Canon won't warranty the camera if it fails due to using the wrong charger.

I once bought a used Sony with in camera charging that had failed that way, the camera grip area was bulging due to apparent overheating and swelling of the 3rd party battery. I spent 2 hours drilling out the dead battery very carefully until only the outer shell remained, and then collapsed it to remove it. The camera grip did mostly spring back, and actually worked with a new battery installed. It came with another 3rd party of the same brand that I junked without trying.

I usually use Aukey or Anker 3rd party chargers, the better ones usually cost $50 and up, but I found a low end one here:

https://www.amazon.com/Charger-Anke...qid=1544032454&sr=8-47&keywords=usb-c+charger

You can also get usb battery packs that have the USB-c power delivery standard.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2019)

I finally got curious and bought one of the $25 power delivery chargers and received it 2 days ago, I also bought a 10 ft charging cable so I could charge it while on my tripod in my studio and further than 6 ft from a outlet.

I hooked it up yesterday, the top led showed a battery charging symbol, and the light on the lower right coner of the back came on. When I checked back, it said "FULL" on the top lcd. I disconnected it, took a few shots and reconnected it, but it was not low enough to start charging yet. It still had not self discharged over night when I connected it just now. It shows battery level at 99% after 38 shots, I don't think the charging process starts until it drops to something like 75%.

I'm a bit afraid to leave it connected, even though charging shuts off, but I may put a charger near my desk as well as in my studio.


----------



## ryebread (May 3, 2019)

I can't believe we can't charge, while operating the cable. disappointing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2019)

ryebread said:


> I can't believe we can't charge, while operating the cable. disappointing.


I'd say its a matter of safety. Lithium ION batteries are notorious for starting fires, particularly when overheated during charging. Running the camera which generates heat plus charging the battery which generates heat is a poor idea. I suppose they could make it happen by making a larger camera which would dissipate the heat better, but buyers want smaller, except for a few of us.


----------



## ryebread (May 3, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd say its a matter of safety. Lithium ION batteries are notorious for starting fires, particularly when overheated during charging. Running the camera which generates heat plus charging the battery which generates heat is a poor idea. I suppose they could make it happen by making a larger camera which would dissipate the heat better, but buyers want smaller, except for a few of us.



thank you for this
I tested existing usb c cables that I had with an ipad pro, with the apple usb c charger, not working. I tried the apple charger with the canon supplied cable, not working.
now I know why, prob not safe!

I just got the R and I'm setting it up. Battery comes in dead, and so I'm stuck lol.
canon to nikon to sony, now I have sony and the canon 50 1.2 and eos R.

what is the best charger to use with the included cable?


cheers


----------



## Cryhavoc (Jun 24, 2019)

Just a heads up.
If you are running firmware 1.1 or the latest 1.2, you can charge your R via a pc's USB-C dedicated port, or from a PD/IQ charger like the Anker Powerport II. Works like A champ. What I tend to do is to plug in my R directly to my pc with a USB-C to USB-C cable to transfer files, and when that is done, I turn off the camera and the computer's usb-c port tops off the battery. 

This did NOT work on firmware 1.0, so Canon made us R users quite happy with the firmware change. They didn't note this in the firmware change logs, but it's definitely been addressed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 25, 2019)

ryebread said:


> thank you for this
> I tested existing usb c cables that I had with an ipad pro, with the apple usb c charger, not working. I tried the apple charger with the canon supplied cable, not working.
> now I know why, prob not safe!
> 
> ...


The camera comes with a charger, but if the battery arrived dead, then there may be a problem. The ship them partially charged and the charge will hold for a long time.

See if the battery takes a charge with the included charger. The Apple USB C charger should work, PD chargers are standard.


----------

